# ~: Crock Pot Cashew Chicken Recipe :~



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

~: Crock Pot Cashew Chicken Recipe :~
Ingredients :>>
2 lbs boneless, skinless chicken 
1/4 cup all purpose flour
1/2 tsp black pepper
1 Tbsp canola oil
1/4 cup soy sauce
2 Tbsp rice wine vinegar
2 Tbsp ketchup
1 Tbsp brown sugar
1 garlic clove, minced
1/2 tsp grated fresh ginger
1/4 tsp red pepper flakes
1/2 cup cashews
Directions:>>
Combine flour and pepper in large Ziploc bag. Add chicken. Shake to coat with flour mixture. Heat oil in skillet over medium-high heat. Brown chicken about 2 minutes on each side. Place chicken in slow cooker. Combine soy sauce, vinegar, ketchup, sugar, garlic, ginger, and pepper flakes in small bowl; pour over chicken. Cook on LOW for 3 to 4 hours. Add cashews and stir.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Yum! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Sounds great.


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks, sounds great will be making.


----------



## AuntieAngel (Nov 26, 2014)

Mmmmmmmm


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

AuntieAngel said:


> Mmmmmmmm


sure looks that way! :sm24:


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

Myrle said:


> Thanks, sounds great will be making.


Please do and for sure let us know what you think of the results, okay? :sm01:


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

Mevbb said:


> Sounds great.


Does so! ....are you gonna try making it? :sm07: :sm24:


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

sharmend said:


> Yum! Thanks for sharing!


You are very welcome sharmend! Thinking about trying it maybe? Let us know the outcome okay? :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

This sounds wonderful - I will be trying this soon. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

Woodstockgranny said:


> This sounds wonderful - I will be trying this soon. Thanks for sharing!


You know the routine! Keep us posted on how you liked it, okay? Thank you.... :sm01: :sm24:


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Yum..sounds great. Thanks for posting it. I'm thinking of just making this on the stove and skipping the crock pot. Have you tried that? It seems like it would work as long as I simmer the sauce for a bit before I add the browned chicken.


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

Coopwire said:


> Yum..sounds great. Thanks for posting it. I'm thinking of just making this on the stove and skipping the crock pot. Have you tried that? It seems like it would work as long as I simmer the sauce for a bit before I add the browned chicken.


Have not tried this version, no....
BUT that is why we comment to each other...to toss ideas around. 
What works for one may not be doable for another, right?
Personally...I would do the slow cooker method....BUT that would be because I am would have more time to sit here and add more delicious recipes!!!!!!
..... :sm09: :sm10: :sm17: :sm15: :sm20: :sm24:


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

It's in the crockpot cooking now Smells wonderful, Thanks!


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Yummy


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

jmf6406 said:


> It's in the crockpot cooking now Smells wonderful, Thanks!


soooooooo? How was it? Would you make it again? Would you make any changes?


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

Isuel said:


> Yummy


Does that "yummy" indicate you may try making it?


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

oh wow. made this last night, really good. i'm afraid i did my usual thing making variations. added white wine as it looked a bit dry. i think i will have to have a dinner party shortly and make it then. i served it with sweet potato. lovely. thank you for the recipe. i now fancy your meatloaf as well. must try that.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

CanadianShe_Wolf said:


> soooooooo? How was it? Would you make it again? Would you make any changes?


Yep. I will make it again. My husband liked it too! Thanks!


----------

